# Practice Pertners



## Darkmoon (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi, I('mnew to the forum, and I was hopeing to find a few more people to practice with on Sundays. I train in Ferndale under Datu Spiro. I think that's the right title.... Anyone out there!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Hi, I('mnew to the forum, and I was hopeing to find a few more people to practice with on Sundays. I train in Ferndale under Datu Spiro. I think that's the right title.... Anyone out there!



Darkmoon,

Try here for a list of people and or training locations.

Personally, I am in Flint Michigan.

Tell Jay I said Hi, she is an old friend.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Darkmoon,

wow...this is strange, but cool. We have 2 new members who are in Michigan and train with Jaye Spiro. Your friend (handler: "owwwthathurt_showmeagain") also trains with Jaye, and PMed me.

I'll quote what I said to  him....

"Hi Chris.

I may have met you before at Jaye's at a seminar she may have hosted. Yes, Sensei Jaye is a wonderful instructor and practioner of FMA. I teach a small group in Rochester on Sundays from noon to 2 or 3 o'clock depending on what we are working on. You are welcome to stop by if you'd like. I'll leave you my number; you can call for directions anytime.

Tell Jaye I said Hi. How is she doing these days? I've been meaning to come by and visit her. Also...on forms, I am sure Jaye has good insight on those. What's her take on them? 

Hartmans CD-Rom is a good one for learning them. I can show you what I know about the forms, if your curious, if I see you at a seminar at Jaye's, or if you come stop by on a Sunday. 

Anyways, it was good talking to you, Chris. I would say nice meeting you, but your name is so familiar that I am sure we have met already!  

Paul Janulis
248-722-1634"

The same invitation applies to you also. We are all one big Modern Arnis family (I bang sticks with Rich on Sunday evenings, because I don't mind driving to flint!  :uhyeah: )

Talk to you soon!

Paul Janulis


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> I train in Ferndale under Datu Spiro. I think that's the right title....



Actually it would be Guro. :asian:


----------



## Darkmoon (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Rich, I'll tell her for you.

 Paul!? We might have met at a seminar or two, although I'm not sure.It may have been at Hartman's Seminar about a year ago, or Dan Anderson's street fighting seminar. Chris was the one who told me about the forum. I'll probly call you for a Sunday morning practice. 

  So I'll talk to you later Paul and Rich are you coming to the next test?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Actually it would be Guro. :asian:



I think she likes to go by Sensei on the floor if I am not mistaken.

Hey, Tim...I like the new name/avatar/ and lack on info on you profile. Sneaky! How do I know it's REALLY you!?!?!  :uhohh:  :lurk: 

Yours,
Tom Clancy


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks Rich, I'll tell her for you.
> 
> Paul!? We might have met at a seminar or two, although I'm not sure.It may have been at Hartman's Seminar about a year ago, or Dan Anderson's street fighting seminar. Chris was the one who told me about the forum. I'll probly call you for a Sunday morning practice.
> 
> So I'll talk to you later Paul and Rich are you coming to the next test?



If invited and not busy, sure!  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Darkmoon,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Seigi (Enoch Calton) also trains in Modern Arnis in Warren, Mi.  I cannot volunteer his availability but here is his public info from IMAF, Inc:

Apprentice Instructor: Enoch Carlton 

11380 Kaltz 
Warren, MI. 48089 
Ph: (586) 756-1536 
Email: modernarnis73@juno.com

Best regards.

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Darkmoon,
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk!!!
> 
> ...




Enoch is another good guy. As to the test at Jaye's, If invited, and I am in town , I would enjoy being there.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the forum, and I was hopeing to find a few more people to practice with on Sundays. I train in Ferndale under Datu Spiro. I think that's the right title.... Anyone out there!



Hey Darkmoon,

Welcome to the forum.  I'm sure I know you but not as your handle.  Sensei Jaye is a good teacher and wonderful person.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 25, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, now, Let's get back to topic.



Right on! If you're in the Baltimore, Maryland, USA area and are interested in the Filipino Martial Arts, drop me a PM or e-mail and maybe we can trade some information.

Maraming salamat po,

Rich Curren


----------

